# CC Hog Smallie!



## MZehring (Aug 20, 2007)

Yes believe it or not I caught this hog Smallie at CC this past week.
What's more satisfying is that I caught it on one of my own custom hand injected plastic baits.
I did not weigh it, but it was 19 3/4"


----------



## oldstinkyguy (Mar 28, 2010)

gorgeous fish


----------



## co-angler (Jan 3, 2010)

Hecky yeah!
I bet thing fought like a WWF wrastler too!

Congrats on takin one on your own plastics as well!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## gibson330usa (May 15, 2012)

Beauty! They don't get much better than that around here.


----------



## GarrettMyers (May 16, 2011)

Awesome fish man


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

awesome fish.. of course bigger than mine


----------



## catfishnut (Dec 23, 2010)

WOW......that's a very nice looking smally


----------



## deltaoscar (Apr 4, 2009)

Sweet fish MZehring. Awesome.


----------



## kingofamberley (Jul 11, 2012)

Picture perfect smallmouth. Way to go!


----------



## Roscoe (Jul 22, 2007)

Great catch!Good looking Smallie.It's always good to see they are still thriving.Not many are caught at C.C.because nobody much fishes for them.



Roscoe


----------



## Bassthumb (Aug 22, 2008)

Toad!


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

you sure you werent on erie? LOL THAT'S A PIG!!!! nice catch


----------



## bassinjody (Aug 25, 2005)

Nice smallie MZ theres a few of them swamp donkeys swimming in there.


----------



## blindcop204 (Apr 25, 2012)

Nice! I've been wanting to make a trip to CC.


----------



## FZehring (May 5, 2013)

You didn't text me about this one. Geez, I had to find it on the forum. Nice catch. They always mean more on your personally made lures too.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Awesome smallie! 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Dandrews (Oct 10, 2010)

Wow!! That's a heckova smallie, congratulations!!!


----------



## bgrapala (Nov 1, 2008)

swamp donkeys....haha Heck of a bronzeback there. Love the color on it!


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

That is one of the prettiest smallmouth, it looks custom painted. 

Very Nice!!!!!!!!!!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## JimmyMac (Feb 18, 2011)

Yeah that fish is very pretty, so much green and yellow, awesome!


----------



## FishDoctor (Aug 9, 2012)

Sweet fish man!


----------



## SamiFish (Apr 24, 2013)

ohmawlawrd - that is a gorgeous smb, congrats!

i want to buy some of your plastics now (this was actually an ad for the lure company you're starting, isn't it?)


----------



## Mean Morone (Apr 12, 2004)

I've always thought that CC should be able to sustain a good population of big smallies. I don't know why there aren't more caught. I remember back when that lake was first filled. It didn't take long before a guy caught two 6 lbers from shore.

Congratulations on a great catch!


----------



## GMR_Guy (Apr 10, 2004)

That is the prettiest smallmouth I have seen in a long time.


----------



## Fisherman 3234 (Sep 8, 2008)

Awesome smallmouth, great coloration!


----------



## Aqua Man (Aug 8, 2011)

I've never even caught a SMB out of CC. Awesome catch!!!


----------



## bman (Apr 20, 2009)

Awesome fish! Love the colors and congrats on getin er done on your own lure!:B


----------



## higgins7002 (Sep 5, 2009)

there are really small mouth in CC? iv fished it for probably 13 years and iv never caught one! nice fish..


----------



## yakfish (Mar 13, 2005)

great color on that fish! I have seen more smallies with good color than usual this year.
Nice pig!


----------



## MZehring (Aug 20, 2007)

The lure are for sale, lol
Get in line boys, they are hot!!!!


----------

